# Uganda



## nicnap (Apr 12, 2006)

I know that this could also go to the prayer forum; so if that is where it is supposed to go, someone please move it.

Please be in prayer as I will be going to preach the Gospel, and will be sharing the Gospel in other venues. (I will be going with Dr. Henry Krabbendam...there will be several of us going, and doing the same thing.)


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Irishcat922 (Apr 12, 2006)

Do you know David Okken he and his family were at our Church last week. We support his mission work in Uganda. I will bf praying for you.


----------



## nicnap (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for the prayers.

No, I cannot say that I do. Do you know where he primarily resides in Uganda?

[Edited on 4-13-2006 by nicnap]


----------



## turmeric (Apr 12, 2006)

Do you know of the Proclamation Task? It's a Reformed ministry training pastors on the ground in Uganda , contextualizing seminary for the Ugandan experience. Our church will be supporting Rev. Julian Twongyeirwe, who is going back in May after finishing his degree.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## ANT (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## CalsFarmer (Apr 13, 2006)

Dr Krabbendam and David Okken are both friends...many prayers....


----------



## nicnap (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for the prayers. The toughest part of the trip will be being away from my wife for an entire month. She wishes to go, but her job will not permit...so, she is "pushing me out the door" to preach the Gospel. Pray for her...and for me...as this will be the longest we have been apart, since we started dating in 1997 (we've been married for four going on five years). 

Meg, I have not heard of the Proclamation Task. I am going to/with the African Christian Training Institute.


----------

